# schizofrenie, schizo- (výslovnost)



## Jagorr

Dobrý den. 
Je výslovnost tohoto slova přes /š/ podle vás spisovná? Ve videu (6:46) se _schizotypální_ vyslovuje akorát tímto způsobem, avšak ani v jednom ze slovníků jsem nenášel nic jiného kromě /sx/.


----------



## Mori.cze

slyším zřetelně [sch]


----------



## Jagorr

Tak... nevím! Já zase slyším zřetelně /š-šizo/, i s důrazem na š. A všechno stranou, tak by se podle vás ani neřeklo?


----------



## jazyk

Já to slyším jako Mori.cze.


----------



## Chleba2x

Vyslovil to jako [sch], ale kvůli zvuku telefonu to může znít jako [š]. Pochybuji, že by někdo řekl šizotypální, nic takového neexistuje.


----------



## Cautus

Je to zkreslené, s jistotou vyslovil sch.


----------



## Jagorr

Chleba2x said:


> Vyslovil to jako [sch], ale kvůli zvuku telefonu to může znít jako [š]. Pochybuji, že by někdo řekl šizotypální, nic takového neexistuje.


Tak to pokládám za vyřešené. Děkuji všem


----------

